# Connecting Laptop to TV with HDMI - Resolution Problems.



## PeteW (Jul 31, 2008)

Recently bought a new laptop (Samsung E452-JA01UK) and I've been trying to get it connected to my 32 inch Samsung TV (LE32R51BD) so that I can watch some HD movies and TV. I'm connecting it with an HDMI cable. I can get the picture to display on my TV, however I *cannot* get the resolution correct at all.

The 2 obvious choices are 1920 x 1080 and 1280 x 720. However, with both of these resolutions there will be part of the screen hanging off the top and side of the TV so that I can't see the full picture. 

Trying other resolutions with result in there being large black borders around the edge of the screen and fonts appearing 'squashed' so they don't read correctly.

It seems like it should be an easy thing to fix but I just can't fathom it out. Anybody encountered similar problems and have a solution to this?

Thanks,

Pete.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The resolution that you select depends upon the native resolution of the TV.

After you have selected the native resolution, you will then likely need to adjust the screen position or size using the video drivers/software. It varies by chipset.


----------



## PeteW (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Dogg. Any clues on how to do this? I'm fairly new to Windows 7 and don't know where to find this kind of stuff.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Control Panel / Appearance and Personalization for basic resolution changes. Advanced Settings will take you to the graphics card options, where you should be able to get to the video driver setup (varies from chipset to chipset...I'm using ATI) to make any screen adjustments. Again, you have to verify the native res of the TV.


----------

